# Show me your tanks



## Kirk1701 (Jan 12, 2018)

Wanting to gather inspiration for my future snake tank (once he’s out of the click clack). 

My plan is to go for a natural look possibly with a nice large branch and a decent amount of greenery


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll get a full photo tomorrow, I can't find one now. But for my "naturalistic" enclosures, I tend to stick some aquarium backing for the scenery on the non viewing sides of the glass (if yours isn't a melamine enclosure) for the scenery. I use Critters Crumble for the substrate, and try and get hides and water dishes that look like rocks. Those can be found easily at the pet store. Plastic decorative logs can also be found, which I use because they need pretty much no cleaning. Greenery can be achieved by using cheap plastic vines with leaves.


----------



## baker (Jan 12, 2018)

A few of my current enclosures.

Eastern brown snake enclosure










Pink tongue skink enclsure





Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 12, 2018)

baker said:


> A few of my current enclosures.
> 
> Eastern brown snake enclosure
> 
> ...


They are both excellent looking encosures Baker. I especially like the Pink Tongue setup. Both have a very species specific, natural look.
[doublepost=1515758036,1515757823][/doublepost]Also, very nice looking black on the brown!
If you hadn't specified, I could have easily mistaken it for a Red Belly.


----------



## baker (Jan 12, 2018)

Thank you for that Scutellatus. I generally aim to try and make my enclosure look as naturalistic as I can. She's certainly a nice looking snake in the flesh, and positively a rather calm individual.

Here is another enclosure I just threw together tonight for a hatchling scalaris I should be getting in the next couple of weeks.





Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 13, 2018)

damn seeing elapid enclosures is awesome, so are arboreal-esk enclosures.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Jan 13, 2018)

baker said:


> A few of my current enclosures.
> 
> Eastern brown snake enclosure
> 
> ...


I love your skinks enclosure! Stunning


----------



## baker (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks Kirk1701. Somewhere in the DIY section I actually made a post up last year going through the steps I did to create that enclosure if you'd like to know how I did it. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------

